# Is there a way to secure mattress to toddler bed?



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Our twin boys have toddler beds with crib mattresses on them. The problem is they pull the mattress off one of the beds and then use it to make slides/mountains/etc. It is a heavy mattress and if they climb under the bed and push it up I worry it may fall on them & they could get stuck between the mattress and the metal bed frame. Does anyone know a way to secure the mattress to the bed frame? I thought of using a strap or bungy cord, but don't want them to wedge their head in there somehow. Then I attached pieces of velcro to the bed frame & the underside of the mattress. That worked for a while, but now they are strong enough to pull the velcro apart. I don't know what else to do. Any ideas are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

What strong little guys you have!

I would take the mattresses off the frame and just put it on the floor. That way there is nothing high that they could use to prop up the slide.

Good luck.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, that's what we've done for now. They still prop it up on the other bed (we just took out the one) and unfortunately there is a windowseat in the room that can't be removed. That's where they mostly prop it. I do have safety bars in the window! I'm probably being a bit silly, but the little bed is so cute I'd like to use it







Plus they have nothing besides the beds in their room since they are so, um, curious, so with just mattresses it really looks a bit grim in there.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would do that too, unless you decide to no longer bother with the toddler bed and get them a regular sized single bed, then the matress will be heavier and less likely to be played about with, hopefully anyway.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, I may end up doing that. I was hoping to hold off a bit longer so we could save up some $$. And because I was leaning towards beds with drawers underneath, and they aren't ready for them yet. Thanks. Any other thoughts welcome as well.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You could get the twin size mattresses now, and then get frames later when you can afford them. Put the mattresses on the floor for now.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Is there any way to use a strap so that it fastens onto the mattress then goes underneath the bed at attaches at the other side. That way you wouldn't have an inviting to play with strap across the top.

If the bed has slats on the base could you sew a few ties onto the mattress so that you can tie it to the slats. Being ties down at four corners should stop them being able to take it off.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

I'd figure out a way to tie the matress too. You have slats underneath I think because you mention that they push them up from underneath... I'd just find something flat like webbing and run it the length of the matress and tie it to the slats. You should still be able to use a sheet (especially if you don't pull it through a slat until you go under the matress a bit) and then you could get a buckle or just tie it together underneath. Put the sheet on overtop of that (you'll need to get really soft webbing) and you're good to go!

Hope you figure something out. Sounds like you've got some strong little guys on your hands who are really creative!


----------



## Mm8804 (May 30, 2021)

Ilovelife said:


> Our twin boys have toddler beds with crib mattresses on them. The problem is they pull the mattress off one of the beds and then use it to make slides/mountains/etc. It is a heavy mattress and if they climb under the bed and push it up I worry it may fall on them & they could get stuck between the mattress and the metal bed frame. Does anyone know a way to secure the mattress to the bed frame? I thought of using a strap or bungy cord, but don't want them to wedge their head in there somehow. Then I attached pieces of velcro to the bed frame & the underside of the mattress. That worked for a while, but now they are strong enough to pull the velcro apart. I don't know what else to do. Any ideas are welcome! Thanks!


You could get a peice of thick soft fabric and put it on the bare mattress and staple the fabric to the bed frame on the underside of the mattress then when you make the bed you just put a sheet over the fabric this is what I had to do with my daughter and it works wonderfully there will be no staples sticking out they go into the wood or the plastic so they won't get hurt.


----------

